# Failed ICSI....advice on what to do next please



## tully33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick run-down on my situation.....

I have a little boy aged 4, natural conception. We are ttc#2 for almost 3 yrs now. I started off by tracking my cycles, taking temps, watching mucus etc. My cycles are extremely long, anything from 60 - 130 days. My FSH is normal, anything from 4.5 to 8.5. My antral follicle count is 3-4 per ovary. Ovarian issues run in my family, my grandmother had ovarian failure at 35, my mum had very irregular cycles, and she has lots of cousins who had fertility treatment to conceive.
I did 6 months on Clomid and had  a "missed miscarriage" on my 3rd cycle. So off we went to a fertility clinic, where we discovered DH has issues also - extremely poor sperm morphology in particular.
The clinic recommended ICSI. I did the "long cycle" protocol - was on the Pill, down regulated with Buserelin, then 450 Menopur for stims. 11 eggs were retrieved (we were very pleased about that), 8 were mature. In the lab, they discovered that my egg quality was extremely poor, the eggs all had hard shells and the lab found it difficult to inject them. 2 fertilized but failed to continue dividing. So there was no transfer.
I had my review meeting with the clinic, they are not willing to change my meds/protocol, they are very focused on the fact that I am only 34 and that my FSH is normal, but are not pushing us into another cycle as they feel it may have the same result.

So where do I go from here? Should I go to a clinic who will try again with different meds/protocols? Should I go for donor egg? Any thoughts/advice/general ramblings will be gratefully received!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Tully

Just read your post, our situations are similar in some ways, I too have just undergone my 1st ICSI treatment and it was unsuccesful, I did manage to get to transfer stage and had 2 embryos transferred, but unfortunatly resulted in a BFN.  I as yet have not had my review appointment with the clinic, and apparently this could be as much as 2 months away, which I think is shocking.

I am sure there are loads of girls on here who have had very similar experience as you, don't give up hope!!!!  
I think you need to think about what you want to do and it may be wise asking for another opinion at the clinic, before thinking about going elsewhere.

Whatever you decide, good luck and keep us posted 

Gemma xxx


----------

